# New to the Forum



## trwigg (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello Brothers,

I am new to the forum but am glad I finally found this resource.  I am a member of Anson Jones #1416 in Friendswood Texas and was raised October 30, 2007.  Low and behold just shortly after being raised my job sent me on the road so, I haven't been able to get to Lodge as often as I would like.  I hope this situation changes soon but I would like to visit other Lodges as I know ther are a great many worthy brothers out there.  I am always eager to learn so any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated.

Best Regards,
Tim Wigginton


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcom Brother Tim to the forum.


----------



## nick1368 (Jan 17, 2009)

welcome...glad you found us on here.


----------



## js4253 (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Where do your travels take you?


----------



## RJS (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## trwigg (Jan 18, 2009)

js4253 said:


> Welcome to the forum.  Where do your travels take you?



Pretty much all over.  Right after being raised I went to Canada, the to Victoria Texas and now I am waiting to see where I will be next.  I am really glad I found this forum because I feel like a sponge and want to absorb all I can.  Thanks for the responses.

Tim


----------



## cale (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcom aboard brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome Brother Tim to the forum, I'm new here as well.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 18, 2009)

Always good to see a new face around here!


----------



## TCShelton (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jan 21, 2009)

Great to have you Brother


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome Brother, glad you've joined us!


----------

